# Blood with IBS-D



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Okay.. so I finally managed to eat two meals yesterday (was sooo proud of myself going to bed last night) and woke up this morning to having horrible IBS-D. Not only did I have D, there was blood too. Last time the blood happened, was before I was diagnosed IBS and was in Massachusettes. Had to go the hospital and the whole bit.So I've got an appointment with my doc later today, unless I feel woozy or dizzy then it's straight to the ER.I'm sure this topic has been brought up before.. but does anyone else with IBS-D find blood a regular occurance?


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

its probably a fissure, nothing serious, ive had one for 6years, and i am dripping blood at the moment


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

I hope your doctor checked you out properly!Bleeding is NOT a symptom or IBS.xxx


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

I haven't been to the doctor yet.. get to leave work in 3 more hours to go.I'm thinking that it's just from being constipated since Monday. Even though I've gone longer being constipated with no blood, I think the bad two weeks combined just took its tool on the lining in my colan.Not sure if this makes sense..


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I'm bleeding as well and im terrified. Its funny you should post this now. I tried to call my doctor earlier but nobody would talk to me. I was crying down the phone and they said no!I know it is probably nothing. I suppose i got kind of raw last week when i had a bad stomach week. I got a bit C after that and when i did go it hurt and there was a little bit of blood, no biggy, it would pass i thought. Then today, i must have ripped open whatever little cut there was or whatever because there was quite a lot of blood and i freaked out. Well not loads, but enough not to be happy at all.I don't know what to do either. Im really frightened.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

That happened to me earlier this year after some C turned into this whole crampy mess that kept me the bathroom all day and must have really taken its toll on me. The doctor said it was probably just the trauma of such a bad time on my insides and that it would go away-- and it did. I'd be worried, and I'd definitely go see a doctor, but just keep in mind it could be something completely harmless. I got myself all worked up over it, too, lol...I was crying and stuff. Turned out okay in the end, I suppose. Hope things go better for you!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I was crying as well. Silly me, im still crying about it in fact. I know where the blood is coming from, its just scary. I can see where the blood is coming from because i tried to look.It will heal, but might take a while i think. Ugh. Its hurts!


----------



## runningfromtheruns (Jun 23, 2003)

Hi,Yes, I do get blood with my D. It doesn't happen all the time, but when I am stressed it occurs more often and when I have more D than normal, which I suppose makes sense. Good luck!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Aw you guys *hug*I hope you're all feeling better and that your doctor's have put your minds at rest xxx


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i've had bleeding from fissures before. keep calling your doctor nikki, because there is this steroid goo, that you put you know where, and it helps fissures heal a lot faster.. and can smooth things out for your next trip to the bathroom, so you won't strain as much and retear the fissure. i cant remember the name of it, but it comes in a tube. some people have even needed stitches, so i'd really try to get some sort of topical cream for it right away.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I think i may have that sorted, so not to worry. I do have cream. Ive had some for a while now.Thanks for caring.Nikki


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Well, went to the doctor and he said exactly what I thought and exactly what you guys said. System down there has been going between C and D for the past 2 weeks and probably has just a little tear. He was right because I had D yesterday again and no blood.He did say it was good that I came in though just to be on the safe side. And he referred me to a GI specialist since I've been having a really bad time these last couple weeks with my IBS to see if they'll give me any new info that I don't already have. Not sure whether this will be a waste of time or not, but I guess it can't hurt.And I think after my IBS starts getting better, I do not want to see a single Cheerio for a very long time. They've been the only thing I've been able to keep in my stomach.


----------

